# Bosch Router Kit Question



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

There seems to be multiple versions of the Bosch 1617 router kits. I was looking at the Lowes’s version to buy when I found this Bosch 1617EVSTB version. This version seems to come with the fixed base and a router base adjustable from the top. Would this be a better Bosch router kit to buy if you are going to run the router in a Bosch router table or another router table? I am trying to figure out what to buy.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

coxhaus said:


> There seems to be multiple versions of the Bosch 1617 router kits. I was looking at the Lowes’s version to buy when I found this Bosch 1617EVSTB version. This version seems to come with the fixed base and a router base adjustable from the top. Would this be a better Bosch router kit to buy if you are going to run the router in a Bosch router table or another router table? I am trying to figure out what to buy.


both bases are the same only one has handles and the other doesn't...
the one w/ handles is for free hand routering and the other is for mounting in a table...
both operate and adjust identically..
you swap the motor from base to base to fit the need...

the 1617EVSPK has a handled base and a plunge base and you still get to swap the motor base to base as the need arises...

The plunge base will do everything the fixed base will do but not the other way around...
you can still mount the fixed base w/ handles from the PK kit in a table and if need be the handles are easily removable...

IMO, the 1617EVSPK is the better way to go and gives you a slight edge in versatility over the EVSTB version..
you can purchase a fixed base w/o the handles if you so desire seperately...

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-RA1165-Under-Table-Router-Above-Table/dp/B0007VHPFK


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

So the fix based with wood handles adjusts from the top with the hex key the same as the router table version?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

coxhaus said:


> So the fix based with wood handles adjusts from the top with the hex key the same as the router table version?


yes....


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

OK. I am back looking at the 1617EVSPK kit Lowes sells with the plunge base. Thanks for the info.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi Lee. What stick says is correct but you have to buy the lift separately. The Bosch routers do not have the lift feature built in to them like the Triton router does. Either Bosch router you mentioned ARE also router table versions. But if you are looking to adjust from the top with a hex key, you will need the separate lift that stick provided the link to in his post.

Also, you can save about $27 (taking taxes and shipping versus the two separate purchase methods into consideration) if you buy a factory reconditioned one here:

http://www.cpooutlets.com/factory-reconditioned-bosch-1617evspk-rt-12-amp-2-25-hp-combination-plunge-and-fixed-base-router-kit/bshr1617evspk-rt,default,pd.html?start=5&q=1617EVSPK

Cheers!!!

~~Ray


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RMIGHTY1 said:


> Hi Lee. What stick says is correct but you have to buy the lift separately. The Bosch routers do not have the lift feature built in to them like the Triton router does. Either Bosch router you mentioned ARE also router table versions. But if you are looking to adjust from the top with a hex key, you will need the separate lift that stick provided the link to in his post.
> 
> Also, you can save about $27 (taking taxes and shipping versus the two separate purchase methods into consideration) if you buy a factory reconditioned one here:
> 
> ...


Ray...
the fixed base is the lift...


----------



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

Shop Bosch 2.25-HP Variable Speed Corded Router at Lowes.com

The one at Lowes has the base for and tool for above table, The reconditioned one does not appear to have it


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> Ray...
> the fixed base is the lift...


Oh yes stick, I see now. They advertise:

"Now includes RA1161 fixed base with system for adjusting bit height from above a router table"

Sounds like a recent modification.

Sorry for steering you wrong Lee.

Thanks stick for the correction!

Cheers!!!

~~ Ray


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

john60 said:


> Shop Bosch 2.25-HP Variable Speed Corded Router at Lowes.com
> 
> The one at Lowes has the base for and tool for above table, The reconditioned one does not appear to have it


You are right John, I see that now. The one at Lowes has the fixed base #RA1161 while the one at CPO has the fixed base #RA1160. The newer model at Lowes has the new feature: "Now includes RA1161 fixed base *with system for adjusting bit height from above a router table*"

I apologize again Lee for my misunderstanding. Was not aware of the upgrade. Am now.

Thanks John for the correction!

Cheers!!!

~~ Ray


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

No worries man. I was having a hard time figuring out all the different Bosch kits also. Thanks to Stick for setting me straight.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

coxhaus said:


> No worries man. I was having a hard time figuring out all the different Bosch kits also. Thanks to Stick for setting me straight.


Did you see my post yesterday? Everything you need to know about the Bosch 1617 is in that post.

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/56617-bosch-1617-evspk-2-25-hp-router-combo-kit.html


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I bought my Bosch 1617 router kit from Lowes today. The first Lowes I went to was sold out. I guess these routers are in high demand. They helped me find one at a differfent Lowes. Nice guys.


----------



## MLH Services (Nov 15, 2014)

I bought the kit with the two fixed bases then spent the cash on a plunge base. There are always certain operations that a fixed base will do better than a plunge base will. Especially when you are using slot cutters and accidentally hit the release, this will kill your base or your project. Kudos to Bosch for this router. I use mine daily with great success in a production environment and just love it.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

MLH Services said:


> There are always certain operations that a fixed base will do better than a plunge base will.


Hi Mark

Coming from an environment where fixed base routers are very few and far between I'd have to say that a purpose-designed plunge router can do _everything_ a fixed base one can do, do it just as well - _and much, much more besides_ (e.g. mortising, drilling, recessing, stopped reeds/dados/grooves, circle routing and keyholes to name just a few).



MLH Services said:


> Especially when you are using slot cutters and accidentally hit the release, this will kill your base or your project.


The simple way round that is to install a micro depth adjuster which stops this and gives you extremely fine adjustment into the bargain. In effect it converts your plunger into a fixed base router in about 15 to 20 seconds. At least that's how long my Elus and deWalts take

To my mind the only downside is the extra cost

Regards

Phil


----------



## MLH Services (Nov 15, 2014)

Agreed! This is the first fixed base router I have owned. The shops I worked at had them, and I bought plunge routers for my personal use. The problem I am having with the plunge bases is the wear on the guides. My big Bosch plunge now is slightly worn, and will not plunge perfectly vertical. This minor issue only rears its head when attempting to fit parts together. My fixed base doesn't have this problem. OK, I'm sure it might in certain circumstances, but, for accurate multiple cuts, I am sold on the fixed base.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

MLH Services said:


> My big Bosch plunge now is slightly worn, and will not plunge perfectly vertical. This minor issue only rears its head when attempting to fit parts together


I have to say that I've never had that particular problem on my Elus and deWalts. To date, I have yet to replace any of the brass/oilite column bushings, but there's time yet. I am a bit of a stickler for oiling every moving thing in sight, though, which may have helped. I tend to use SAE 10 oil with a bit of molybdenum sulphide which seems to make things run really smoothly

Regards

Phil


----------

